# Question about selling Premiere4/Stream



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

So I've ordered a Roamio Plus and am looking to sell my Premiere 4 with 2TB drive (original drive included) and Stream.

Just curious what would be a good price to expect and should i sell them on eBay as a bundle or separately?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

With people getting free streams via the Grouper promotion there is probably going to be a flood of them on eBay real soon. So you may not get much for that.

If the TiVo has lifetime then it's probably worth $500-$600. If not maybe $100-$150.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> With people getting free streams via the Grouper promotion there is probably going to be a flood of them on eBay real soon. So you may not get much for that.
> 
> If the TiVo has lifetime then it's probably worth $500-$600. If not maybe $100-$150.


guess i should have included that...it does have lifetime...


----------

